# Bradley vs MES



## cobble (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Folks,

 I already have a Brinkmann charcoal SFB smoker, and while it works great for grilling, I need to do some modding for heat retention before I can really smoke with it. Due to being lazy, and having other household to-do's on my list, I probably won't get to the modding this year, so I think I'll be picking up an electric smoker. I'm limiting myself to ones available on Amazon.com. Looking at the reviews, the Bradley BTIS1 (   ) is rated highly, but in a quick check of the forums here, people seem to hate it. I see that most prefer the MES, but those earn average ratings on Amazon. Is this the MES most people rave about? (   )

If I'm going to spend the money, I want to make sure I get a good product, I'm just not sure what's good, what isnt, and why.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 11, 2011)

You willfind a lot of folks here have the MES 40 and love them..no issues it seems with the 40..

  Good luck

  Craig

Put "Mes 40" in our handy dandy search tool and enjoy the reading..


----------



## cobble (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm assuming that MES 30 and 40 refer to the 30" and 40", and not specific models?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 11, 2011)

Cobble said:


> I'm assuming that MES 30 and 40 refer to the 30" and 40", and not specific models?




Yup!!

  Craig


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say most here favor the MES 40 with the window and all SS. I have a gasser, not a MES, but I would think, IMHO, the big objection to the Bradley is being locked into their pucks as a source of smoke. I'm sure there will be more MES users along shortly to better answer your question. I would also suggest looking into Cabelas website for MES info and prices.


----------



## cobble (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like aside from the propane model, Amazon only carries the 30's. From what I can tell, the only difference is space. I was looking at he model with the window, remote, and probe, but reviews say that the window is pretty useless due to smoke. Anyone have any hands-on experience to confirm?


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 11, 2011)

the window does get covered with grease and smoke stains.  i use vinegar to clean it with every so often.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 11, 2011)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;}</style><![endif]

Here is my opinion,  I have had both Bradley 6rack digital and the MES 40",  My Experience with the Bradley was terrible...

  

I would say go with the MES 40" if it were me...

  

Get one at Sam's with the 3year Warranty. In the long run you would be happier...

*My Bradley Experience:*

Purchase Bradley 6 Rack Digital $599.00
Shipping: $ 56.00
Purchase Bubba Pucks $ 24.99
Purchase Bradley Pucks: $ 19.99
*Total Cost: $ 700.97*
  

*Use Twice, took 14 hrs to cook a butt on first try and had to finish in Oven*
*Took 23 hrs to cook butts on 2nd try completed in Bradley.*
*Sold Bradley on Craig's List For $350.00*
*Net Loss $350.97*
*My MES Experience:*

Purchased MES 40" @ Sam's $299.99
Added 3 year extended Warranty $39.99
Buy AMNS: $29.99
Buy AMAZING DUST: $4.99

*TOTAL Outlay $374.97*
*Absolutely NO PROBLEMS...   *
*With MES 40" The Ability To Use Smoker PRICELESS.

Personal Opinion: BRADLEY IS P.O.S.*


----------



## cobble (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there an electric 40" or are they all propane? I cant seem to find an electric 40, and I want to stick with electric if possible


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/cabinet-style


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 11, 2011)

Beer-B-Q's comparison was based on a MES 40" from SAMS Club fro $298.99 + # Year Extended Warranty.  For another $60 you can get an all stainless steel version at Cabelas on sale right now.

I own (2) MES 40's and use the heck out of them both.  I bought my first one at Cabelas.  The sales guy tried to talk me into the Bradley, but it was smaller and more money + I just hated having to buy those stinking pucks!

I have a number of Bradley Owners who who use an AMNS instead of burning pucks.  Cheaper in the long run!

IMHO, You get the biggest bang for your buck with the MES

Todd


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

Cobble said:


> Is there an electric 40" or are they all propane? I cant seem to find an electric 40, and I want to stick with electric if possible


Cobble...I advised you to check Cabelas...heres the link...http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...ctric+smoker&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## cobble (Mar 11, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Cobble...I advised you to check Cabelas...heres the link...http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...ctric+smoker&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products




Thanks for the replies here guys. I'm getting a lot of good info. I did check the Cabelas link, but unfortunately I've got to go through Amazon.com because I have a gift card. I've got a few questions for all you MES owners if you dont mind:

1. I read somewhere (Amazon review I think) that manufacturers recommend not using extension cords with electric smokers. I do have a power outlet in my yard, and I'm planning to put down patio blocks under the smoker. I'm just wondering how long the power cords on these smokers are. Some appliance cords are way too short.

2. I notice that a lot of you guys use the AMNS. Being all newbish and stuff, I had no idea what that was, so I dug around here and on Google, and it seems like it's more used for cold smoking, and the hot smoking technique hasn't really been written in stone yet?

3. Why is the AMNS needed at all? Do the heating elements not get hot enough to produce a good smoke on their own?


----------



## hkeiner (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are my thoughts..as an MES 40 and AMNS user

1. I read somewhere (Amazon review I think) that manufacturers recommend not using extension cords with electric smokers. I do have a power outlet in my yard, and I'm planning to put down patio blocks under the smoker. I'm just wondering how long the power cords on these smokers are. Some appliance cords are way too short.

Answer: I use a 25' heavey duty (12/3) extension cord with no problems.  A 50' heavy duty cord would probably be fine too. The thing to avoid is a light weight cord, a cord much longer than is needed, or one that is wound around a spool when in use. Some have reported cords that get too hot in these situations.  There are several threads in this forum on this subject..

2. I notice that a lot of you guys use the AMNS. Being all newbish and stuff, I had no idea what that was, so I dug around here and on Google, and it seems like it's more used for cold smoking, and the hot smoking technique hasn't really been written in stone yet?

Answer: The AMNS is a great for cold smoking in the MES but it also works great for hot smoking. You just have to use it a bit differently, such as shielding it from the heating element and perhaps leaving the center channel empty. There are several threads in this forum on this subject..

3. Why is the AMNS needed at all? Do the heating elements not get hot enough to produce a good smoke on their own?

Answer: The MES wood tray and side loader are a GREAT feature and work well on my MES40. It lets you add wood chips quickly and easily without opening the door. The only thing is that you should put in only a handfull of chips at a time and the smoke lasts for only 30-45 minutes before a reload is needed. If one does not mind tending to the chips so frequenty, then the AMNS may have marginal benefit for hot smoking. Myself, I have found that loading and starting the AMNS once at the start of the smoke and having it last the whole time is an even GREATER feature than the side loader. Once you experience the AMNS you don't want to go back to feeding the chips every 30-45 minutes. Just too convenient to use the AMNS. Kind of like using a remote control for the TV or power windows in the car. Can't live without them once you experience the convenience.

Regarding the window, I find it a GREAT feature too. It is nice to be able to see the food during the smoke without opening the door. The windows  stays clean enough for a few smokes and it is not hard to clean when it does get a bit hard to see through. I use a razor blade to scrape off the build up and it takes a minute or two at most.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2011)

My vote goes to the MES 40" with window, for all of the above reasons. I also owned one for over 2 years & had zero trouble with it.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 12, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> the window does get covered with grease and smoke stains.  i use vinegar to clean it with every so often.


I used to clean it with degreaser or oven cleaner, but now I just scrape it off with a razor blade.....Less Mess!

Whichever smoker you buy will get you up and smoking...All That Matters!

Todd


----------



## cobble (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd love to get the 40, but there's a price difference of more than $100, plus shipping. The 30 will probably do fine. I'm hoping so, anyway.


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cobble said:


> Thanks for the replies. Looks like aside from the propane model, Amazon only carries the 30's. From what I can tell, the only difference is space. I was looking at he model with the window, remote, and probe, but reviews say that the window is pretty useless due to smoke. Anyone have any hands-on experience to confirm?




The window on my MES40 looks brand new after MANY, MANY uses.  After each use while the unit is still warm I use a Clorox disinfecting kitchen wipe to clean the glass, door seal, and the area the door seals to.  I don't know what is in these things but it only usually takes 2 wipes to get ALL the gunk off the unit.  I have both a Bradley (way too small in my opinion and hard to maiintain temps above 200), and a MES40.  I have not used the Bradley since the MES arrived.  I also use the AMNS for all hot smokes, but will use the chip tray now and then when I need a quick blast of smoke.


----------



## dnovotny (Mar 12, 2011)

i quess i'm the outsider her ,,i like the bradley6,, set it and forget it,, i had mine  for over  5 years  now and no problem except size  but

you will find that with all smokers.. unless you built your own that  is bigger...different wood if hard in my area to find

so i use apple, pear, fruit woods to smoke in my bigger bbq pictured, but to cold smoke cheese, and smaller pieces

of meat i love the bradley,, again to each  thier own,,, i found mine on ebay--  for $510.00 with shipping the deals

are out there just got to look  different outlets... and yes i also use the amns and if works great in the bradley  sometimes

to  save on my pucks,,, as long as you smoke and enjoy your cooking either smoker is good.....


----------



## dennycieslinski (Mar 13, 2011)

About a month ago, I got my MES 40 with window at Sam's Club for $300.  I thought it was a great buy.   Oh, and I love it, I am glad I went with the MES.


----------



## cobble (Mar 13, 2011)

DennyCieslinski said:


> About a month ago, I got my MES 40 with window at Sam's Club for $300.  I thought it was a great buy.   Oh, and I love it, I am glad I went with the MES.


$300??? I can't find an electric 40" anywhere for less than $399. If I could find it for $300 I'd grab it in a heartbeat.


----------



## cobble (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like Sam's Club sells the 40 for $300. The problem for me is that I'm not a member, and the nearest one is probably 100 miles away. I cant seem to find anywhere else that sells it for $300.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

Cobble said:


> Looks like Sam's Club sells the 40 for $300. The problem for me is that I'm not a member, and the nearest one is probably 100 miles away. I cant seem to find anywhere else that sells it for $300.


Got any friends that are members? I think they get $100 for membership nowadays!

Or wait until Cabela's has a sale.

They often sell their MES 40 for $349, instead of $399, and theirs is ALL STAINLESS, inside & out, instead of black.

Plus if you get the fliers from Cabela's, you often get $20 to $50 coupons from them, in the mail.

Bear


----------



## boneenterprise (Mar 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Got any friends that are members? I think they get $100 for membership nowadays!
> 
> Or wait until Cabela's has a sale.
> 
> ...


They are $40 for the standard yearly memberships.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cabelas has the 40" All Stainless Steel for $359

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Got any friends that are members? I think they get $100 for membership nowadays!
> 
> Or wait until Cabela's has a sale.
> 
> ...


My Sam's Business Card costs $35.00 per year and you will save that on the first purchase if you buy an MES 40.

Plus you can buy it online and have it shipped to your house.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the corrections on the Sam's membership costs, guys.

I knew we didn't pay that much a few years ago. Then we quit.

I looked it up on their site, and it said $100---I said "Holy Shot!"---Even told Mrs Bear !!!!

Bear


----------



## cobble (Mar 14, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> My Sam's Business Card costs $35.00 per year and you will save that on the first purchase if you buy an MES 40.
> 
> Plus you can buy it online and have it shipped to your house.


Any idea if shipping would be free for members? Shipping something like that would probably cost $50 itself


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 15, 2011)

I did a test to see what shipping would be and to me it was $29.00 and Sales Tax was $29.27 (Will Vary By Location)...

I am not sure if that shipping amount is for Everywhere.


----------



## hkeiner (Mar 16, 2011)

I decided on choosing my first cheap gasser smoker using price as a primary consideration. Turned out I didn't use it much as it was a pain to use. It needed constant attention to keep the temps correct and the smoke going. I later learned about and bought an MES and find that I use it much more often than my previous smoker because it is so easy to use. My lesson learned was that when it comes to a "beloved hobby", relative price/cost could play a smaller role while the potential for increased happiness (nirvana) could play a much larger role. Plus any pain one initially feels from paying more is soon forgotten while the enjoyment of having a great smoker lasts and lasts. I am  not trying to promote the MES over other great smokers you can choose. I am just pointing out my experince in switching from a cheap gasser to an MES.


----------



## cobble (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm probably just going to buy a Sam's Club membership and get the MES 40. This probably isnt the thread for it, but rather than hijack an existing one, or start a new one, for those of you that you the AMNS to hot smoke, how/where do you place it in the MES? If I'm reading the instructions properly, it should be above the air intake, in a foul pan (to keep direct heat from the element away) and below the water pan? So, maybe bottom rack, with the water pan directly above, to prevent meat drippings from hitting the sawdust?


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 16, 2011)

on the mes 40 place the AMNS to the left of the smoke box on the rods that go across, and an answer for your grease drippings, make a tinfoil tent over the AMNS and you wont have any issues.  i use the heavy duty foil and i have had no problems


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 16, 2011)

this is a pic i got off a post the bear carver had.  he is using his MES 30 to smoke some bacon.  same idea in the MES 40


----------



## cobble (Mar 16, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> on the mes 40 place the AMNS to the left of the smoke box on the rods that go across, and an answer for your grease drippings, make a tinfoil tent over the AMNS and you wont have any issues.  i use the heavy duty foil and i have had no problems


I dont have the MES yet, so I looked up pictures to see what you meant. I can see the rods that go across, but is that the heating element above the rails?


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 16, 2011)

and here is a link for something todd posted about foil tents..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103907/amns-jumping-rows

hope this helped out


----------



## cobble (Mar 16, 2011)

That's a great picture! So the top foil pan is for water and the bottom one is to insulate the AMNS?


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 16, 2011)

the tin pan on top of the water pan is catching drippings, i think hes doing a cold smoke on the bacon.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 17, 2011)

Top pan is for water and/or drippings

Bottom pan is to catch any drippings that get past the water pan or Bear's foil pan.

If you're looking at a 40" MES, the space above the rails and to the left of the chip pan housing is much wider.

Another place for the AMNS is in the water pan.  If you want to use water during your smoke, you can use a small foil pan for water on the 1st shelf.

Keep the foil tent above the AMNS so the heat does not get deflected back dow towards the AMNS.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

You're all close on the picture in post #33, by Redneck69:

On this particular smoke (Bacon), the top aluminum foil pan is there to catch anything that might drip on my AMNS, and it is there to hold the jug of Ice to keep the temp from running too high in this "almost" cold smoke.

The "Water Pan" is in there, because you are never supposed to operate an MES 30 or an MES 40 without the water pan in position.

The bottom--bottom foil pan is in there, instead of the regular bottom drip pan, because I didn't get around to putting the stock one back in, since I had to remove it to put my 6" X 6" AMNS under the bars & under the chip drawer.

Bear


----------



## cobble (Mar 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> You're all close on the picture in post #33, by Redneck69:
> 
> On this particular smoke (Bacon), the top aluminum foil pan is there to catch anything that might drip on my AMNS, and it is there to hold the jug of Ice to keep the temp from running too high in this "almost" cold smoke.
> 
> ...


The water pan has to be in place, but you dont need to put water in it, right? If I understood Todd's post correctly, he puts the AMNS in the water pan


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

Cobble said:


> The water pan has to be in place, but you dont need to put water in it, right? If I understood Todd's post correctly, he puts the AMNS in the water pan


You got it---I think it has something to do with air flow.

It was designed to run with the water pan in, with or without anything in it.

Bear


----------

